# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  تبين تقرين البقرة و ما تبطلين ولا يوم بخبرج السر

## ضي القمر..

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


اخواتي الغاليات , تبون تقرون البقرة بدون ماتقطعون ولا يوم ؟ 

بقول لكم حيل الشيطان اللي طبقها علي , و نجح للأسف , لكن بالماضي , ان شاءالله ما راح ينتصرعلي مره ثانية


حيل الشيطان هي : 

1- التسويف : توالناس , لا تقرينها الحين , اقريها وقت المغرب احسن الحين صبح و تو الناس , و اذا صار المغرب يقول لج : اقريها قبل النوم يمكن تحلمين حلم حلو فيه بشارة خير ! و آخرتها لا تقرينها و لاشيء !! 

الحل : اول ما يقول لج جذي , على طووووووووووووول اخذي المصحف , لأنه بيكون وقتها اقوى وقت على الشيطان و انفع وقت لج و الله اعلم . 


2- العجز : ساعات تصيرين عجزانه تقرينها ,, و يقعد يقول لج : طوييييييييييييييييله , الله الله 49 صفحة وااايد


شيخلصهم ؟؟؟؟ 


الحل : تقسمين السوره الى اقسام و تقرين شوي شوي . 


الحين بيقول لج خدعة ثانية !!!


3- الخدعه اللي وراها بيقول لج : يوه !! تقسمين السورة ؟؟ ما ينفع ؟ ما تستفيدين جذي !! لازم تقرينها كلهااااا

الحل : تقولين له ( طير ) و ( اطلع برا ) و ما تسمعين كلامه ! لو كانت ما راح تفيدج جذي كان ما وسوس لج !! و خلاج على عماج !! 

لكن بما انه متوهق الحين و ضمن انج بتقرين و مرتاحه , لازم يخرب عليج !! 

عاد انتي و شطارتج بالاستعاذة و الحقران ! :fun22:



4- الخدعة الرابعة : بيقول لج : مو إلا كل يوم , اقريها كل 3 ايام مره , و يذكرج بالحديث ان الشياطين ما تدخل البيت لمدة 3 ايام اذا قرأتي سورة البقرة , و يقول لج : خلاص المهم تقرينها كل ثلاث ايام

و ديري باااااااالج تطيعينه ,تدرين ليش ؟ لأنه راح يبدى يكسلج و يحبطج ويقول ( يوه ! معقوله انتي وقفتي القراءة 3 ايام بطولها ؟؟؟ عيل خلاص ماكو فايدة !! لازم تبدين من اول ويديد و تعدين الاربعين يوم و اكثر . يووووه وااااايد ))


فلا تطيعينه


الحل : تتعوذين بالله من شره و تقولين : اصلا انا اقراها لأن اخذها بركة و تركها حسره , و ابيها تصير سهله علي وايد وايد و ابي احفظها كل يوم , و هي سهلة و تهبل و بقراها غصبا عن خشمك !! 



5- الخدعه الخامسه و هي الاقوى !! 

خصوصا للي يقرونها و عندهم مشاكل , بيقول لج 

( انتي تقرينها لوجه الله , او تقرينها علشان مصلحتج و الدنيا ؟!!


تر الدنيا زايله !!

انتي تقرين القرآآن علشان الدنيا .. ؟؟؟ ياللأسف !!


أصلا جذي ما يصير عندج اخلاص بالعمل ! و يصير عملج مو كامل ,, ما كو فايدة ) !!


اذا طعتيه , شوفي شنو راح يصير ( راح تبدين تفقدين الامل بأن مشاكلج تنحل بفضل الله ثم بفضل قراءة السوره , و تحسين ان السورة روتين و ان مشكلتج ما راح تنحل , و شوي شوي تملين و تبطلين قراءة ) 


و الخدعة الخامسة من اخطر الخدع !!


الحل : تقولين اعوذ يالله من الشيطان الرجيم


أصلا سورة البقرة أخذها بركه و تركها حسره و لا تستطيعها البطله , و ان الله رغبنا بقراءتها لخير الدنيا و الآخره , و الا كان ما بلغنا الحديث على لسان الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم 

كان قال لنا ان سورة البقرة تدخل قارئها الجنة مثلا , و سكت

عيل ليش قال لنا عن فائدتها الدنيويه , الا علشان يرغبنا فيها ؟؟ 


و بعدين في سورة البقرة آيه تقول ( و منهم من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار . اولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا . و الله سريع الحساب )

يعني شنو معنى هالآية ؟؟ مو عيب و لا حرام ندعي الله بخيري الدنيا و الآخرة , هذي الاية موجودة في سورة البقرة 


يعني حجة الشيطان مردوده عليه ,, 


الحين بكمل لكم خدع الشيطان اعوذ بالله منه

6- الخدعة السادسه : هذي عاد اللي بتخرب شغلج كللللللللللللللللللله !! لو طبقتيها راح تروحين وطي ههههه


الخدعة باختصار هي : يعطلج عن الصلاة !! و تتوقعين شنو ؟؟ بقراءة البقرة !

يعني , انتي الحين تقرين , و فجأة , أذن المغرب ,, 

يقول لج (كمليها ما باقي شيء !! ... بدال ما تقومين و تصلين و بعدين أقص عليج آنا هع هع ,, كمليها علشان تضمنين !! ) 


تدرين شنو راح يصير لو طعتيه؟ 

* خصوصا وقت صلاة المغرب , لأن وقتها وايد قصير , راح تطوف عليج الصلاة , و هذا إثم عظييييييييييييييييييييم !!

اذا أجلتي الصلاة لين راح وقتها , معصيبة من كبائر المعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااصي !!

و طبعا , العبد يحرم الرزق بالذنب يصيبه !

تسوين ذنب , ما ايي لج الرزق و لا الفرج !! و تطووول المدة !!

و بجذي الشيطان يطق رقبه من الفرحة !! 


و يبدأ يشككج بكلام الله !! و ان القرآن - اعوذ بالله - ما يساعد على الشفاء ! و ان انتي حظج مو زين ! و انتي تعيسه ! و السعادة حق فلانه و علانه و انتي حريمتج !!

و تبدين تزعلين و تتضايقين ,, 

و هو يطق اصبع من الوناسه !! 


الحل : اول ما تسمعين الأذاااااااااااااان على طول تقومين مثل المينوووووووووووونه و تصلين , و طول السجود تدعين ان الله يثبتج

و تخلين قلب الشيطان يفررررررررررررفر من الحرررررررررررره هههههههه , 

و اول ما تخلصين صلاة على طوووووووول المصحف , مثل اللي فيها تنويم مغناطيسي , طوالي تلقطين المصحف و تفجينه و تبدين تقرين . 


7- الخدعة السابعة : 

الحين هو ما شاف فايدة ! يبدأ الحين يخرب عليج و انتي تقرين !!

يخليج تتذكرين اشياء تحزن !! اشياء تشغلج !! وراج دوام باجر ! ما اتصلتي على فلانة ! ما شفتي البرنامج الفلاني ! 

روحي تسبحي ! انتي مو طاهره ! روحي توضي مره ثانية ! روحي ارتاحي و بعدين كملي ! يخليج تفكرين بسالفة صارت لج و تندمجين

و ما تحسين الا انتي مخلصه كم صفحة مو فاهمه حتى شنو فيها استغفر الله


اذا قدر عليج و خلاج تنصرفين ذهنيا , شوفي شنو بيصير ( يبدأ يقول لج : امبيه !! انتي طوفتي كم صفحة ما انتبهتي ؟؟!!


عيل لازم تردين تقرينهم من يديد !! 

و الا ما تفيدج القراءة !!

) 

و طبعا هذي تتكرر اكثر شيء مع اللي توهم بدوا يقرون سورة البقرة و يحسونها صعبه عليهم , 

و طبعا ما يخليهم ينتبهون الا بعد صفحاااااااااات وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد !! علشان يوهقهم عدل 


و ترا يتعمد ينبههم بعد السرحان و الشرود , يتعمد يخليهم ينتبهون , تدرون ليش ؟؟ 

علشان يقول لهم هالفيلم الهندي ( امبيه ! انتو ما انتبهتوا !! عيل لازم تعيدون من الصفحات اللي ما ركزتوا فيها ! ويه وااايد , كم كم ؟؟؟ وييييييييييي ؟؟ !! 10 صفحااات , هذولا شيعيدهم ؟؟ وايد وايد ) 

و تكونين وقتها بين نارين : شنو هم ؟ 

انج تكملين مع انج مطوفه وايد صفحات بدون تركيز , و اذا جذي على ضمانتي راح تكملين الباقي بضيقة خلق و يصير بالج كله مع سالفة ( انا ما ركزت انا ما ركزت قبل , عيل ماكو فايدة ) 

او


انج تعيدين اللي قريتيه من الصفحات الي ماركزتي فيهم , و بجذي 

* تحسين بتعب ! و احتمال كبير توقفين ما تكملين ! او ايي لج شغل من تحت القاع و تنسين القراءة !!

* يبدأ يشككج بالصفحات اللي انتي اصلا ركزتي فيهم ! يقول لج ( طيب اللي قبل هم بعد انتي ما ركزتي فيهم يمكن !! ) 

* يقول لج خدعه بايخه مثل ويهه ( ما يصير تقطعين بالسورة ! على كيفج انتي ؟ سرحت و بعيد ؟ ما يصير الا تبدينها من اول ) 


الحل : اول ما تحسين انج سرحتي شوي , اقري بصوت عالي شوي لما ينطم و ياكل تبن !
لو تقرين دقيقتين او دقيقة بصوت عالي , و بعدين ردي وطي صوتج 

و كل ما وسوس لج و خلاج تبدين بالسرحان اقري بصوت عالي 



تابعوا 


ترا الخدع ما خلصت !

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## ضي القمر..

8- الخدعة الثامنة و هذي من ازفت الخدع , و سامحوني على كلمة ( ازفت ) : 

يخليج تعقدين الامل ( بالسوره ) و ليس ( بالله ) !!

يخليج تحسين ان سورة البقرة هي اللي بتحل مشكلتج !! و ليس رب العالمين اعوذ بالله ,, 


تبين تكتشفين اشلون يبدأ يودرج بهالخدعه , ؟؟ هذي العلامات 

* تبدين تقولين للناس انا اقرا سورة البقرة ,سورة البقرة ( قوية ) , سورة البقرة ( حل للمشاكل ) .

* اذا شفتي بوادر سعادة في حياتج تطري على بالج سورة البقرة !! 

* تحسين انج لو تركتيها يوم واحد او ما كملتيها ان كل شيء انتهى !!! 
(( و اهني مطب كبير !! لو عقدتي عليها الامل رحتي وطي , و لو اهملتيها و ما قريتيها ايضا نفس النتيجة !! و لي ان شاء الله وقفه مع الحل بإذن الله ))

* تتركين الدعــــــــــاء !! و الاستغفار !! و بذل الاسباب !! و الصدقة !! و تحطين تركيزج بسورة البقرة !

اذا فيج وحده من هالعلامات انتبهي !! لا يوديج ورا الشمس حسبي الله عليه !! 

و اذا فيج كلهم , تلاحقي عمرج , و صلحي الغلط اليوم قبل باجر , 


الحل : تعوذي بالله من ابليس , و خلي الامل بالله اولا و اخير , تقولين هالدعاء في سجودج ( اللهم يارب ياكريم يا رب يا عظيم يا ارحم الراحمين , بحق ما بلغتنا على لسان نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم بأن سورة البقرة أخذها بركة و تركها حسره و لا تستطيعها البطله , اللهم آمنا بك و برسولك فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين , و اجعل اعمالنا صالحة لوجهك الكريم , فأنت رب الأرباب و انت مسبب الاسباب , اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار , و صلي اللهم على محمد و اله و صحبه اجمعين ) 



ملاحظة : الدعاء هذا مو مأخوذ عن كتاب و لا مصدر و لا من حديث , هذا دعاء اقوله من قلبي ,انا مجرد امه فقيره لله , لااكثر 

و يمكن اكون اضعف ايمان فيكم , و اقل وحده منزله عند الله , يعني هذا دعاء عادي اقوله لدحر ابليس كلما يوسوس لي بها الشيء .



9- الخدعة التاسعه : 

انج تبتعدين عن القرآن ابتعادا كليا وقت الدوره و انتو بكرامه ,, و اهني يبدا يخرب عليج تخريب و تصيرين فريسه سهله وااايد

, العلماءاختلفوا على مسألة قراءة الحائض للقرآن بدون لمسه , 



علشان تتجنبين هالسالفة : سمعيها و خليها تررررررررن رررررررررررررن بدارج ,, خلي القرآن يغررررررررررد بالبيت كله !

خلي ابليس يضيق خلقه من يدري ان موعد الدوره قرب هههه لأن راع يسمع قرآآن غصبا عنه 

هذا في حال تبين تاخذين راي العلماء اللي يقول : القرآن يحرم على الحائض قراءة او لمسا للمصحف ,

اذا بتاخذين راي العلماء اللي يقولون : يجوز ان تقرأ المرأة القرآن اذا كانت تحفظه او تقرأه و هي تلبس قفازين , فأكملي القراءة 

و يمكنك التأكد من الفتاوي بهذا الشأن فأنا لا افتي ,, 

و خلال فترة الدوره , ترا بتصيرين بعيد عن الله بسبب انج ما تقدرين تصلين 

و راح يبدأ يطبق عليج كل انواااااااااع الخدع الساااااااااااابقة علشان يضمن انج مستحيييييييييييييييل ترجعين تقرينها مره ثانية !

و يخلي الناس يقولون لج اخبار خايسه !!

و يوسوس لعدوانج يعايرونج يمصيبتج !! و يقول لج ( شفتي اشلون ؟ ما استفدتي , حسافة التعب اللي راح ! ) و يسوي لج فلم هندي تراجيدي عن مشكلتج !!


و يخلي نفسيتج زفت الزفت !

راح يسوي استنفاااااار مو طبيعي له و لأعوانه من البشر !! علشان ما تردين و تبطين جبده مرة ثانية بعد ما تغسلين من الدوره , 


نصيحتي 

* القرآن شغال بالبيت . 

* استغفار مو طبيعي و بعدد مهوووووووووووول علشان تحرقين قلبه حرق . 

* الدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااء .

----------


## ضي القمر..

نسيت لا اقول لكم 

11- الخدعة الحادية عشر : اذا انشغلتي او طلعتي يحاول يخليج تنامين بعد الرجعة ! 


الحل ان شاء الله : تستفيدين من كل دقيقة في القراءة , و تقرينها بالسنن الرواتب , و اذا انتي مو مواظبه على السنن الرواتب , صليهم وقت انشغالاتج علشان تقرين قدر الامكان . 


12- اذا قرب الفرج و بديتي تحسين ان المشكلة انتهت 

يقول لج ( خلاص وقفي قراءة ) 

و المطلوب انج تسوين عكس اللي يوسوس لج : تضاعفين الجهد و القراءة , او تخلينها قراءة و سمع , و تقرين على ماي و ترشينه و تشربيه منه 

و تكثرين دعاء و استغفار 



و اهم شيء يا بنااااااااااااات الكتمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااان


لحد يدري فيج و لا حتى امج !

لان امهاتنا يسولفون عن كل شيء للناس , و ترا الناس ما تعطي خير >> عن تجربة . 


كتمان القراءة و التداوي + كتمان الفرج و الرزق 

و تحصين النفس بالأذكار و المعوذتين

----------


## فدى UAE

يزاج الله خير ان شاء اليوم بقراها و بقهر الشيطان

----------


## Mall.08

تبارك الرحمن
في ميزان حسناتج اختي.. بارك الله فيج

----------


## 7LeeEeema

جزاك الله خيرا ..... وبارك الله فيك ..... و يثبتج على الطاعة و الايمان و ينور دربج ..

ان شاء الله راح اتبع نصائحج .....

----------


## ضي القمر..

العفو خواتي الموضوع منقول نسيت أخبركم 
شخصيا استفدت وحبيت أفيدكم 

يزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## الجنة طموحي

ما شاء الله موضوع مميز 
جزاك الله خير اختي

----------


## zzzz

مشكوره حبيبتي بارك الله فيج
هالوساااوس احيانا تصير معي

----------


## ضي القمر..

سبحان الله و بحمده

----------


## زهره الصيف

جزاك الله خير 

 :31:   :31:   :31: 

سبحان الله ، الحمدلله 
لا إله إلا الله ، الله أكبر ..

----------


## يا معرفني

جزاج الله خير

----------


## ��@ سوما@��

جزاج الله خير ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتج مشكوررررررة وايد عالطرح الجميل والجهد المبذول ...موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## hamoudmam

طرح مميز 

يزاج الله خير 

بحط تقييم للموضوع انه ممتاز

----------


## إماراتية.

الله يحفظج من كل شر 

مشكوره ويزاج الله كل خير

----------


## خشموشة

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## •.·° دلال °·.•

يزاج الله الجنه استمتعت بالموضوع وكنت أتخيل كل موقف صدقتي والله حيله وايده الله يجعل كيده ضعيف 

مشكوره حبوبه الله يرزقج الخير ويسعدج ❤

----------


## ربنا يوفقني

اسلوبك مشوق جزاك الله خير على الحماس

----------


## future dreams

يزاج الله خير اختي مشكورة 
الله يعينا ويقدرنا كل شي انذكر في الموضوع صح ...
الله ينصرنا على الشيطان

----------


## Yazi.90

صح كلامج ياحلوه في نقطة الصوت العالي ،،
انا يوم اقرا قرآن اتعمد اني اطلع صوتي لان يوم اقرا وانا احرك شفاتي
اسرح استغفر الله العظيم ،، 
فاللي ماتبا تسرح وهي تقرا كلام الله تعلي صوتها شوي وتركز فالآيات ،، 

جزاج الله خير الجزاء اخيّـه ،،

----------


## ناروتا

ما شا الله حبيت الموضوع وطريقة السرد
الله يهدينا ويثبتنا

----------


## مياسة العود

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج أن شاء الله

----------


## الساحرة

تبارك الرحمن 
كاتبة الموضوع خبره 
ماشاء الله ، الله يحفظها من كل شر و يبارك فيها

----------


## ضي القمر..

الله يثبتنا ع طاعته

----------


## سماءالأفق

جزاك الله خير

----------


## المراقبة العامة

يزاج الله الفردوس الاعلى ويرزقج ماتتمنيه 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## "زوزو1"

يزاج الله خير

----------

